# Cheap reliable lipo charger



## TnxRacer (Oct 7, 2007)

Its gett'n time for me to go lipo in my rx packs in my nitro cars and looking for some idea's for a charger. Im not overly familiar with modern battery technology and havnt kept up on charger brands in the last 7 or 8 years. So some of the information ive researched up may not be totaly accurate. 

Rx packs im planning on use'n will be around 2000mah with regulators in both my buggy and truggy. Both cars have fairly power hungry digital servo's(jr 8711/8800s in the buggy and ace ds1015/1313 in the truggy). 

Ive been eye'n the thunder power TP535C and one of thunder powers 5a 12v powersupply's for about $80 for the pair. Really should be overkill for what im doing and can charge the bigger tx packs if i decide to go that way down the road.

I like the specs of the Multiplex LN-5014 as a all in one solution but cant find its power supply requirements. Would be nice to have an all in one solution thats got some more legs tho as long as i dont have to fork out $75~100 to power it. 

Any other chargers i should be looking at?

thanks


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

well since your nitro do you have a starterbox? and if you do does it have a powerpannel? because if it does you should just be able to use some bannana plugs to tap into that for your powersupply. you will only need a tiny little drain to charge your reciever packs so I think you will be ok with this method. now as far as lipo chargers go. many manufactures are now offering lipo ready chargers for a very reasonable price. I myself when I go lipo for my charger am going with the orion avionics field charger http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&P=SM&I=LXMRH8 It may be a bit much for what you need but I havent really looked into the more budget minded chargers Im sure someone will come along with the proper solution 

HOPE THIS HELPS 
Sean Scott


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

I use the Orion Avionics Advanced Charger on Nimh, Lipo, and even on
my 12v lead acid tractor battery. Works great, highly recommended!! :thumbsup:


----------



## overlandovalrcr (Nov 1, 2007)

I've been using the Orion avionics charger for about three years now for all my tx,rx,nickel metal plane batteries,2100mah lipos for my 18th scale brushless, (2cell & 3 cell) cars, & my 6000mah lipos for my 10th scale oval stuff. It does everything I could ever need it to do except balance lipos, for that I use a friends $200.00 + Thunderpower charger/balancer combo. I only do that about once a month, & probably don't need to even do that! The Orion deal is a GREAT bargain that is small,light (fits in the tool box easy!), & is simple to operate . Just add your favorite power supply,(mine is an Integy 17amp model),overkill for sure but my friends at the track tend to leach power off my supply!!!


----------



## TnxRacer (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks for the reply's. after weighing my options im going to have to bite the bullet and get a ice. 

Overkill for my lipo rx packs but im going to be race'n 4cell spec truck oval this winter some and after some research these 4 cell spec packs are a little paticular. and people have been have'n good luck with the ice.


----------

